# 80 gig ipod classic problem



## ijustwishi (Mar 28, 2012)

i can't put music on my ipod classic. this just happened out of nowhere. i had no problems before. itunes won't even recognize my ipod. i have tried different versions of itunes, different ipod cords and even programs other than itunes. if i use a program other than itunes, such as mediamonkey, my ipod does appear in the devices column. when i try to add music, however, i get an error message that says "the directory F:\iPod_Control\Music\F01\ cannot be created". i also receive a message from windows whenever i plug my ipod in asking me if i want to reformat my ipod, out of desperation, i did click "yes" but windows was unable to ever start the formatting. since itunes won't recognize my ipod, i haven't had a chance to see if reformatting it works inside itunes. i am desperate!


----------



## ICYBLUE (Apr 11, 2012)

How long is your ipod, may be the battery gone.


----------

